
The Downward Spiral of a Political Software Project [video] - jayme-edwards
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsrx4XsLlrA
======
DyslexicAtheist
spamming your youtube content much Jamie?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jayme-
edwards](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=jayme-edwards) ?

